# Fellow 2cooler killed in boating accident.



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I am leaving this short message to let everyone here know that Larry Flak "FlakMan" was killed in a boating accident in Houma, LA. Not too much is know about the accident, but would everyone pray for me and the rest of his friends and family. I will truly miss my fishing buddy and one of my best friends. He was a great great guy. If im able to I will post times for the funeral services. thanks to all in advance.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's terrible!! My sincere condolences


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

You know where you can turn to for help if needed. Prayers from the 2cool family are with you and the familiy. :cloud:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

bowed up said:


> You know where you can turn to for help if needed. Prayers from the 2cool family are with you and the familiy/


Same here


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers sent. Truly sad.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to here about your buddy. Prayers sent


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

wow, that's really sad. Larry was one of the originals around here. Prayers sent.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

so sad, that is terrible news


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow. i've met larry at a couple of 2cool gatherings. how sad. he's a very nice guy. 

my thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh wow that is very very terrible. He just bought that panga last week.  RIP Larry You will be missed. Prayers go out to all the family and loved ones.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

man. sad news for sure. :frown:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats sad news. Prayers for Flakman's family and friends.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Very sad to here. Prayer sent..........


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Prayers sent for Flakman, family and friends.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayer's sent to Flakman's family and friends


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Truly sorry to hear this about your friend.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers Sent. He was a hellofa nice guy!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Here.

What a sobering reminder of the dangers associated with the sport we all love so. Respect the water......always.

Prayers for Larry's family and friends........


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that, our condolences on your loss and prayers going up for everyone involved.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

My condolences to the family and friends. That is awful.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas Larry, tight lines in heaven!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Very sorry, prayers to him and his family.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

What a shame. Larry was on this board a long time, seemed like a good solid guy. Wish I'd had the opportunity to meet him. Prayers up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Sad indeed, I have been wondering about him becuase I have not seen him posting lately.

Prayers sent!


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Very Sorry*

and hate to hear this...prayers sent out!

The Hill Family


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

That is just horrible news. I talked with Larry several times over the years and met him at the Fish Jam. He was a heck of a guy and will be missed. Prayers going up for all of his friends and family.
Tight Knot


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. I just hope he didn't have to suffer.

Hopes and prayers to the family and others affected by his loss.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Prayers sent to the family


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Godspeed Flakman


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Found this in the Houma Paper.

http://www.houmatoday.com/article/20090521/HURBLOG/905219938

He will be missed. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It appears they hit a work barge last night. Very sad.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

that's awful... prayers sent


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Very sad news. He was a great guy. Prayers sent.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Man that is terrible. My thought s and prayers for him and his family. Flakman will be missed.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sad to hear...prayers to family and friends


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hate to hear this.*

May perpetual light shine upon him. Prayers for those lost.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Prayers sent from Bukmstr and family.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Really sad news!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It's always sad to hear about these things.
Prayers sent to his family and friends.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Godspeed*

Godspeed Flakman! Everyone be careful out there!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers to all involved and their families.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news prayers for family and friends.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow, I'm floored... Larry will be missed by the surf fishing and sharkers for sure


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Very sad. I only knew him online. Saw him on here and other sites at times and always remember him as being a proud Aggie.

Prayers coming.

swifty


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Truly saddened by this terrible news*

Prayers for Larry's family and friends. - Hevy


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*So Sad to hear about the Accident*

I am sorry to hear this devastating news. Prayers for Flackman the other members of the group and their families.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

That is really horrible news. I am so bummed, Larry and I have been buddies for about 10 years and have been to Venezuela twice peacock bass fishing. Absolute shock is all I can say.

I will always remember him this way from Venezuela


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Posted on Drudge

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D98AQ7IG0&show_article=1

Prayers for all involved....Please let us know how we can assist.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Godspeed Flakman, Guy


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Such sad news . Prayers sent to Flackman and all families involved from Dr. Krol and Family


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very sad, condolences.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Prayer sent, very sad news.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Very sad news. My condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, my condolences go out to his family. It's always tragic to hear about someone passing away in this sport...


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I never knew Larry "FlakMan" but I think in this sport we are all like family and it hurts when we lose someone in an accident. May God bless his family and friends.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh dear God ... I wish I had read this earlier ... great guy, worked for Swift Energy here in Houston, one of my clients.

And happened in my home town ... too close to home ... be careful boys.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

God speed FlakMan! Prayers sent.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Very sad news indeed. I have known Larry for quite a few years and spent several weekends at his old place at Matagorda. He taught me how to fish Gorda. Our prayers and condolences to the family we will truly miss him.


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

Horrible news, prayers for Flakman's friends and family and for all the other's involved and their families.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Thoughts & Prayers sent......


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

*Wow.*

Gundoctor just informed me. I am in total shock...period.

Prayers/Condolances to the family.

Larry, your one in a million brother.

KT


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Met him one time. First impresion was he was a class act. Prayes sent to family!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Horrible - just horrible to read this. Prayers to all 5 families - that is a huge loss.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts go out to Flakman's family and friends; may they be able to find peace and comfort during this trying time... God Bless you Flak...


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Sad thing to hear...prayers for his family....


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/mont...0521_tnt_boat-accident-louisiana.272f85a.html

Local coverage


----------



## rwayne (Aug 29, 2005)

My Prayers sent.....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

A tragedy. Prayers up.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

This is very shocking and sad news. Larry will be greatly missed here. He always had something intelligent to say, indeed he taught me a lot about history. Prayers for Larry's family and friends.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Very sad. I hope he had a few big, line stripping, Louisiana reds walk him around the boat earlier that day. RIP.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, taken way too soon. I hope his family gets through this ok. Keep on fishin FlakMan, you will be missed on the board.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Very sad news. Prayers sent to all families


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My goodness! Never met him but swapped PM's with him some. He'll be missed. Petitions for that family.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

We are all gratefull for your nice comments and stories. Im here at his house with his wife now and we are all still in dissbelief. We just last weekend went to florida to get the panga, and had just got started working on it. I havent been on 2cool for long, but i have been fishing and things with larry for about 4 years, and my wife is his god daughter. We will truly miss him. I just want everyone to know that when your out fishing he will be there with you. Everyone be safe out on the water.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

This is very sad news. Prayers sent for Flakman's family and friends.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

How tragic. Prayers set up for Larry & his family & friends. I can see that he touched many folks in many ways.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/khou090521_tnt_boat-accident-louisiana.272f85a.html?npc


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.....


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone else has any other pictures of Larry please sent them to me. I am trying to get some pics of him throughout the years for the family. 

Thanks,
Brent Dworaczyk aka willfishforfood


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

how tragic- prayers sent


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

So very sad! Prayers sent!!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers for the families involved.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*So sad!*

My thoughts and prayers for Flakman's family and friends. I recall something like this happening to one of my Dad's friends on the intercoastal between Orange and Lake Charles when I was a kid. This makes me wonder how often barges are run into by sportsmen.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss,
Ron


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Prayer sent


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Just saw a report on channel 13 about this tragedy....prayers sent for the families of these men.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

May God Bless him and his family. Sorry to hear of the accident.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Tragedy*

Condolences to all the families and friends...Godspeed fellow fishermen...Always Safety First.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

that is so sad.. my prayers sent


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The smile he's sportin' in those pictures tells us all that we need to know. He's catchin' a trophy on every cast now!

Heartfelt prayers and condolances to Larry and his family and loved ones.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

May God bless all the family members and friends of those lost.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

that is really sad. my prayers go out to his family and friends. if this weather holds there is going to be lots of folks on the water this weekend. be very careful and keep alert at all times. if fact always be careful when on the water. leaving and returning safely from where you launch should be number one on your list, catching fish second.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, flakman was cool and will be missed. prayers sent.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

very sad news.
Prayers sent out to family & friends


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Condolences to all the families. He'll be missed on here. Hope it's "green to the beach" everday, Flakman!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Terrible news for sure..


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

We are all sorry and sadden for the loss here is the news 
http://www.houmatoday.com/article/20090521/HURBLOG/905219938


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers for Larry, his boat mates, all their families and friends.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

****, I could not imagine and I'm deeply saddened. I didn't even know of him but I can tell he is missed very much so. 

May God's blessing be with the family during this difficult time as well as the other four victims.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayes sent.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*To a gentleman and fellow Aggie*

Here


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss prayers sent!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Prayers Sent


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Rest In Peace Flakman you will be missed!!
Prayers to the family and friends


----------



## longhorn1975 (Oct 2, 2005)

Prayers sent from a Longhorn in remembrance of a fine Aggie gentleman. Everyone be safe on the water this weekend.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

What a tragedy. All of the families and friends of these five men have my deepest sympathies. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent for the men and their families.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

*Flakman*

So sorry to hear about Flakman...deepest sympathy to his family


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

So sorry to hear this news, incredibly tragic! I didn't know Larry from anyone on the board, but he met me down at Knucklehead's in Corpus for lunch one day just to talk tuna fishing, an awfully nice guy!

Prayers sent for all.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Our prayers and thoughts to the family. A sad situation


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Another Friend Dead*

Bill Voss from Katy was also in the boat with Larry......friend of our family. Prayers to all the lost souls and thier families.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Man that is sad to hear, Prayers to their families!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Prayers Sent. God rest his soul.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

prayers to his family and friends...


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

Very sad to hear. Prayers for Larry's family and friends.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Prayers sent...What a tragedy.

I met Larry once at an SPE mtg and met his brother a few times over the years. There are TONS of incredible stories between those two fellas. I recall his brother saying that anytime of the day or night the phone may ring and it would be Larry calling from some far corner of the globe catching fish and rubbing it in....

I know the area where this happened which brings it home even moreso.

SR!


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Prayers sent for all...very sad.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thats horrible, if I recall correctly Larry has been on the boards since I can first remember. Thoughts and prayers. God speed.


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Terrible news. Prayers are definitely being sent.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers made and sent. Very sad. You guys just got the Panga too. Gods speed Flakman! Rest in peace.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to family.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Shocking and tragic. I've always respected him here. Sure makes you think. Prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RIP Flakman........this just goes to show how fast things can turn on you on the water. Prayers sent for all of the families.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

My condolences to all families involved.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

My prayers are for his family as I know he is now in the arms of God


----------



## whatzup (Oct 3, 2005)

So sad. my prayers have gone out for family and friends. GOD bless.


----------



## texas91 (Jan 19, 2009)

Prayers to all involved and their families.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

*Eternal Father, Strong To Save*

This hymn, also known as the Navy Hymn, was written in 1860 by a young man about to make a long sea voyage. My own father was a navy man, who survived two tours of duty, but who later lost his life in a civilian boating accident. This hymn was sung at his funeral and it always reminds me of the peril all of us, military or civilian, face when out on the water. Larry has now made that long voyage and has gone way beyond, leaving us, not as one who lingers in pain in a hospital bed, but as one who leaves this lifetime doing what he loved to do, on the water. GodSpeed Flakman - prayers sent for you and your family. This link takes you to a very well done tribute to those whose travels take them over the waters. 







Eternal Father, strong to save, 
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave, 
Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep 
Its own appointed limits keep; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea!  

Most Holy Spirit! Who didst brood 
Upon the chaos dark and rude, 
And bid its angry tumult cease, 
And give, for wild confusion, peace; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea! 

O Christ! Whose voice the waters heard 
And hushed their raging at Thy word, 
Who walked'st on the foaming deep, 
And calm amidst its rage didst sleep; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea!  

O Trinity of love and power! 
Our brethren shield in danger's hour; 
From rock and tempest, fire and foe, 
Protect them wheresoe'er they go; 
Thus evermore shall rise to Thee 
Glad hymns of praise from land and sea.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*A True Fisherman*

A true fisherman knows when and where the fish are biting.

He rises up early in the morning, Plying the water for that elusive catch, Waiting in the stillness for a nibble.

A slight twitch in the line, Expertly, he reels it in.

A good fisherman knows a keeper when he sees one, He knows when to toss one back, And when to head for home.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very sad indeed..prayers for Larry and family.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Prayers sent to the Flak family.Me and Larry were finally going to get to meet face to face and fish on June 10th.I was looking forward to putting a face w/ a name and meeting another 2Cooler..........A tragic accident indeed. Once again.....prayers sent.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I will pray for him and his family. Very sad news.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*That is a Shame!*

I just talked with him last week about the panga he bought and his plans for it. He sent me a whole to-do list and was pumped about fishing this summer.

It is truly a sad day.

If the panga stays with Brent I vote it be recommissioned as "Flakman" in honor of Larry. Willfishforfood if you would like to see this list, or if we can do anything to help, ya'll let us know.

Godspeed Flakman.

Jonathan Bahr 
Texas Rep. Panga Marine
713-553-1131


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Very sad. Flakman is in my prayers.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Tragic, prayers sent.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Never got to meet Flak...but he was one of the first "friends" that approached me on this site...also a fellow oil patch hand.

Funny how you can feel a bond w/out actually knowing someone.

I'm prayin' for ya Flak...& for your family & friends.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers sent. Sad day indeed.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

from this morning's houma paper:

http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...itle=Five-boaters-in-Dularge-wreck-identified

r.i.p., larry.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh no Larry, can't find the words. What a great guy.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

praying for the family & friends...


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Stay strong, going to blue water....... Praying for ya FLAK Firedog


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

As so many have already pointed out, such very sad news indeed. The wife and I got the news over the local news channel last night and simply were beside ourselves. God, bless all of the family's and please accept our humble prayers for them unto you, in this, their time of need. We spent quite a lot of time with Larry and his wife, and always enjoyed the company and hospitality, no matter where we were. I only wished we had be able to get together more often than we did. God Bless, Screeminreel and Sweetie


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry for the family's loss.....


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for the family and freinds, so sorry to here this news.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Prayer sent - RIP Flakman


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Very sad news... prayers for Flakman and his family.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Prayers sent to the family of a helluva man. Didn't know Flakman except though a couple of boards but he was a mans man for sure and will be missed. The stories of putting out the well fires in Kuwait or running PINS with Capt. Billy, always held my attention for sure. RIP Flakman

Mike


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow... I missed this yesterday. One of the guys on the board that I really wanted to meet in person.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Rip Larry.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

The panga that larry bought was to be our fishing boat. The boat is at my house right now with a stack of parts in it. I would love for it to continue on as the "FlakMan". If we are able to keep it, I dont know about being able to pay for it and all, I will have a hard time working on it. I would love to fish it in his memory and take some fellow 2coolers out to do the same. His wife Deana is on a plane as we speak heading to Houma. It going to be extremely difficult. The ammount of peoples lives that larry touched is astounding. We have been getting calls, emails, and text messages from literally thousands. We all greatly appreciate it. I will keep everyone informed about funeral arrangements and such as they are available.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

What a tragedy. Prayers sent for the families of all of these men.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

he was fellow parrothead and will be missed. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

RIP Larry, may you find a wade fishing paradise with calm weather, sunny skies, and a shallow grassy flat filled with fish waiting for your topwater plug. Prayers for his family and the 2Cool family.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Very sad, Prayers sent.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

I too cannot find words for this. My thoughts & prayers, however, are with all of them.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow. I never met Flakman but enjoyed reading his posts over the last several years. Prayers to the families.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

An article on Flakman

http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ry=News+1-2&newsletterid=12903&menugroup=Home


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Very said news, I always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

very very sad. prayers sent


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

*PRAYERS SENT*

Prayers sent to the family. Sound like quite a man. Thanks Torpedo for posting the article about him.

TRW


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Our condolences to the Family.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Prayers for his Family and Friends.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

While I did not know Flakman I read many of his post since the yellow pages days. Hang tough guys sometimes time is the only thing that will heal. Rest in peace.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

*Services update*

Because of the holiday, and that we are waiting on larrys father to get here from washington state, we are going to be planning a service for thursday or friday. Im not exactly for sure which day, but as soon as i know I will post it. Just wanted to let people know that might need to start making plans. Deana is back from LA and in better spirits than expected. Everyones kind words and prayers have and will continue to help. I thought I would post a couple of pics of me and larry from last year. One great day in copano bay.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I am still at a loss for words, makes me hug my kiddos and squeeze the #### out of them, fishforfood if you need something let me know, I have a place in the swanpoint area if you need anything just let me know, I live in Katy durnig the week now and get back to Seadrift as much as possible... this could happen to any of us out for a weekend trip... I don't know but this hit me hard, I guess it is because my daughter was so upset about it , I do not know, she went to school with Mr Voss's son and he graduates in 2 weeks,..... let me know if you need anything at all... I live within a mile of where the Voss's live...take care and god bless.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Brent! I do know that Larry and Deana practically adopted you and your wife. I was sort of his younger brother!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

RIP Flakman, prayers sent. =(


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Tyler Deana and Larry had nothing but great things to say about you. I would love to meet you and get to know you. 

Regulator.
I am actually from seadrift. I lived in the same bedroom for 18 years. My whole family is from that area. I will have to get together and meet you too, and hey i may already know you.

I also believe that Larry adopted all of us. I knew him for a very short time before he did some things to help me out that I dont know if most people I knew for years would do. He has helped my wife on so many things including helping her out to get an API scholarship, and now with his help she is almost through with her PHD from Texas A&M. I hope he is watching us for the rest of our lives to see just how he touched each and every one of us. He came to my bachelor party this past febuary, and all of my friends could do nothing but talk about how good of a guy he was and about his stories. They met him and were friends instantly. He asked about them as if he knew them for years, and they did the same of him. I am proud to think of him as another father. I wish everyone a safe weekend and life in general. If any of you are in POC at the same time as me and would like to hang out and talk about larry or just about life or fishin let me know. Ill let yall know when im down fishing or hanging out.


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/6437753.html

More details


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I wish there was more comfort I could give. My prayers for the family and friends of Larry and please be careful out there.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayer sent to family & friends. I hope this reminds every one on & off the water to be a little more carefull.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

So Sorry, prayers sent


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

*Funeral Services*

Funeral Services for Flakman are going to be on friday May 29th. There will be a reception from 11am till 1pm. The service will begin at 1pm. It will be at the First United Methodist Church-Conroe. I know all cant attend, but for all who can here is the church address.

First United Methodist-Conroe
4309 W. Davis st.
Conroe, TX 77304


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

just bumping it to the top so people can see the time and place for the funeral service.


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

godbless family and friends, prayers sent, i know when i lost my best pal 2 years ago, our hunting and fishing stories we shared together really helped me when i told them to others, i seemed to laugh while crying at the end of every one, prayers sent


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Prayers for family and friends. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I can't believe I just now heard about this a couple of days ago.

Larry always had a young man's smile.

Prayers for all who cared for him.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

God Bless, The Flakman and his loving family!! We PMed each other on several occasions and he was always so helpful!! He will be missed, Gods Speed!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*acc.*

Prayers sent


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

What a tragedy. Flakman will be missed by a lot of people. Prayers to all of them, their friends and families.


----------



## flatswader (Oct 4, 2007)

My condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

For the people who didn't know larry. Here is just a little taste of what he did at work when he wasn't fishing.

http://www.signa.net/News/2009/05-09-Flak.html


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

here is the info on where people can donate to a scholarship fund in larrys name. Just make sure that if you send a check or whatever you send to make sure they know it is for larry flak or flakman. Just to make sure it goes to this fund and not to the general scholarship fund.
*Susan Green, Club Secretary* 
*e-mail - **[email protected]* 
*Phone - 361-882-3802
Fax - 361-882-2825* 
*Mail: CC API
P O Box 9235
Corpus Christi, TX 78469*

thanks again to everyone who called, emailed and posted on here for larry. I cant say enough about the friends that he had and the people that he touched. We have found that there are many many more than we ever knew about.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Larry was one of a kind, he was a great man. I dont know if its been posted yet but I would like to pass on one of his quotes from an April 2003 article.



> "We don't feel any risk, we feel like we're being well-protected here or we wouldn't be here. The work is dangerous enough."
> 
> LARRY FLAK


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> Larry was one of a kind, he was a great man. I dont know if its been posted yet but I would like to pass on one of his quotes from an April 2003 article.


Regarding dangerous stuff. I was with Larry in Venezuela in 2003 and shortly after we got to Anaco we were notified of a gas well blowout. Here I am thinking my peacock bass trip would get cancelled due to a blowout they had right near town. Well Larry is on the phone with the other American guy from Boots and Coots who was working on it and said it was throwing out cannon ball sized boulders from the pressure. I think the guy said he would just put more sheet metal on top of the dozer he was using and went from there back at it. No worries, we ended up catching peacocks but Larry hung around another month or two and ended up getting Dengue fever. I thought Larry's Spanish sucked until I had to get out of Venezuela on my own through two airports! 

Larry on the left.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Very sad indeed. But at least went out doing what he loved best.

* Fisherman's Prayer*

God grant that I may live to fish

For another shining day,

But when my final cast is made

I then most humbly pray,

When nestled in your landing net

As I lay peacefully asleep,

You'll smile at me and judge

That I'm "good enough to keep."


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang!!!!!, Prayers on the way for the family...


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Here was his award pic from The Fish Jam in 2007.
I have fished that Houma Oilmans tournament several times and was told over the weekend that there had been a fatal accident but did not realize it was someone I knew.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

After talking with Deana I think we have decided not to get all dressed up and wear suits and the like to the funeral service on friday. We think that larry would like it more if we all wore our favorite fishing shirts. Im planning on wearing my redfish print shirt that was made by my mother in law Dinah Bowman. Larry had a couple of these shirts that he loved and wore often. Just what we were all thinking. When I go, I hope everyone thows a party and talks about what we did together. Hope to meet whoever can make it to the services.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ruined My Iphone While Wade Fishing*

So, we rolled up on a spot that looked very promising, full of busting shad and popping trout. Jumped in the water without thinking to make a quick wade... I realised a few minutes later that my Iphone was in my pocket after the first few fish! FML...

Any other bonehead moves while in the midst of a frantic fish catching frenzy?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

WillfishforFood said:


> After talking with Deana I think we have decided not to get all dressed up and wear suits and the like to the funeral service on friday. We think that larry would like it more if we all wore our favorite fishing shirts. Im planning on wearing my redfish print shirt that was made by my mother in law Dinah Bowman. Larry had a couple of these shirts that he loved and wore often. Just what we were all thinking. When I go, I hope everyone thows a party and talks about what we did together. Hope to meet whoever can make it to the services.


Agreed! It's a Hawaiian flowerdy shirt for me. It's a celebration not a downer though we may all be feeling down. See you Friday.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Small world. I never met Larry, but exchanged a few emails with him. He seemed like a great guy. Funny thing, I kept my boat on Lake Conroe and never knew he lived up there.

In the last two days, I've met two men who knew Larry (and a couple of the others on the boat that day). One of them was fishing in that same tourney. I got the story on the accident (remarkably similar). I also came away with confirmation that Larry was very well liked and will be missed.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't get up there for the service, but I will wear a Hawaiian shirt to work that day. 

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry, I've been off-line for a bit and I'm just now seeing this thread. I'm so sorry for the loss of Larry and the other 4 men. So many people will be impacted by this one accident. My heart-felt sympathy to all of their families and friends.

Heavenly Father,

Your love and mercy are everlasting. Thank you for showing kindness to these men and their families. Pour out your spirit on those left behind. Be their strength. Be sufficient for all their needs. Let friends and family members help them bear their load through this difficult time.

Please be with the family and friends of Larry Flak in a mighty way. Help them remember all the great and wonderful times they had together. Let Larry's life continue to be an influence long after his passing.

Use this time to remind us of the temporary nature of earthly life. Remind us to look unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith, and the one who loved us enough to die and pay the penalty for our sins. Remind us to call on Jesus for forgiveness and new life.

I ask these things in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> So, we rolled up on a spot that looked very promising, full of busting shad and popping trout. Jumped in the water without thinking to make a quick wade... I realised a few minutes later that my Iphone was in my pocket after the first few fish! FML...
> 
> Any other bonehead moves while in the midst of a frantic fish catching frenzy?


Meant to start a new thread... Didn't mean to post this here! Still prayin...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Larry will be truly missed. Prayers sent!


----------

